# Canyon Enduro 5     280 



## Andi_LA (22. November 2009)

zuverlässiger grundsolider Begleiter seit 5/2001,  NP ca. 2100, XT, Syntace hochwertiger Kram und viele Neuteile jüngst, Felge, Julie hinten, FatAlbert, Casette,Kette etc.  Fotos gerne
Bin hier selten unterwegs, wollte nur mal generelles Interesse abfragen, sonst behalt ich es.  Kein Vergleich zu nem Discounterrad, hält grobes wirklich aus. 
Bitte hier am Bodensee probefahren und dann mitnehmen. 
Kontakt: andreasdaiber04(äät)aol.com


----------



## Andi_LA (6. Dezember 2009)

250 für ein topsolides Teil- ne Menge Neuteile drin.  18,5er Rahmen, M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_LA (7. Februar 2010)

Studentenpreis,  topstabiles Ding und gutes Gewicht. Verschleissteile ausgetauscht,  gebe noch nen Satz kpl Magura Scheibenbremsen, Beläge etc mit.  
Für kleineres Geld besseres? Kaum. Schauts euch an,  bei Interesse Übergabe in Baden Würtemberg mögl.
Wegen Platzmangel muss vor Neukauf das bisherige raus. 

Grüsse Andi


----------



## Compolli (9. Februar 2010)

@ Andi LA:  Zeig doch bitte mal ein paar Fotos, oder sende sie mir per eMail zu. Wäre ggf. interessiert!


----------



## Rocker93 (26. September 2010)

Hallo, 

bin grad auf dein Angebot gestoßen,
das bike dürfte ja schon weg sein.
Aber wenn nicht dann melde dich.

Gruß


----------



## Andi_LA (29. September 2010)

sorry, schon weg.


----------

